# John Deere 4100 paint question



## Busyman097 (Aug 7, 2011)

Just picked up a 4100 HST with 60" mower. paint on the tractor is not in great condition, and I have years of paint experience. I know JD started using water based paint on at least the L&G machines years ago, but what about this 4100?

And - if this is water based, what happens if I want to use the acrylic enamel over it?

Thanks for any info!!


----------

